# I Get a New Kitty



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

She's a house cat.
My dad was moved out of his assisted living apt to a higher level care facility. Though housecats aren't my cup of tea, I offered to take her.:hammer:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Awww, that was nice! I like barn cats...lol...


----------



## Naunnie (Jul 4, 2014)

Ah! how nice! I bet your Dad was grateful. Can we see a pic of her......please.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That was nice. You will enjoy her.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh Naunie.*sigh* he probably doesn't even know he had a kitty. He is 98 & pretty much lost his marbles...though he did ask if his late wife was going to be at his new place.
Shellie the cat is locked in the bathroom for at least the night.
But I will say he fell last week. Shellie was right with him when they found him. He was incoherent. They thought he had a stroke but later discovered he was dehydrated & onset of UTI.
Other than that he can tell you when his birthday was but not his age.:angel:


----------



## Naunnie (Jul 4, 2014)

Bless his heart. Yours and Shellie's too. Cats are such "interesting" creatures....I hope she adjusts to her new life easily, but I'm sure she will miss him. If she seems like she's sulking, maybe you can give her something with his smell on it, like a shirt. I'm happy you were able to bring her to your home. I'm hoping you will find comfort in each other. :hug:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Aww , Im glad you took your Dad's kitty home Nancy :hug::hug:
Its never easy :hug:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Actually my brother delivered her. Suggested he should have brought a T shirt, maybe we will go get one today.
She isn't squirrely or anything.
Kitty litter all over bathrm floor.:wallbang:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Just get a litter box with a lid. Do you have a basement it can go in?


----------



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

What does she look like? Just something I have noticed, but calico cats tend to be the messiest with their cat boxes, miss things they intend to jump on, and have some of the biggest quirks. The one I grew up with was allergic to the rabies vaccine. She would only settle down to cuddle with my sister when she put the right baby book in front of her and bundled her in the right baby blanket. She would jump on a chair, and while her front legs would make the landing, her back ones would miss. Terrible litter box aim. Would growl at her sister for days if we had friends over. Yet on the flip side she was very lovey and cuddly. 

I love cats and their oddball personalities.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Good for you Nancy...I hope she settles in nicely for you


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh you sound like my mom right now  she's not a cat person either but my dad found 3 half dead young kittens and she's been bottle feeding them. I think they are growing on her and I bet before long this kitty will with you......well when she learns not to make a mess 
Also sorry about your dad 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

It's not that Im not a cat person. I can take em or leave em. Outside.

Cactus I don't know what she is, just a nondescript light gray who has been declawed.

It's ok about my dad, he has been declining for many years. (dementia) We are cleaning stuff out of his little apt as he wont be going back there.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

She hides all day & comes out when Bob gets home. She likes him. 
Told hubby since she favors him HE can clean out the box. But I don't think he took that seriously.
No basement Karen, still haven't gotten a box with a cover on it.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

lol....sit the litter box in a large tote with lid..cut a hole in the top of the lid large enough kitty feels comfy to go in and do her stuff...litter stays in the tote : )

heres a pic I saw on Pinterest

http://tastefulspace.com/blog/2012/10/07/diy-cat-litter-box/


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Now that's genius!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Or set the lid down , put the box on top of it , turn the tote upside down and cut a entry hole in it so kitty can go in and out ( make sure she doesn't rub her back on the top of the hole , she may not like that )

With this set up , you save the litter from going places and its covered up so dogs don't go in and eat the "chocolate kitty cookies" 
And , you don't have to see it either , lol..


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Trickyroo said:


> With this set up , you save the litter from going places and its covered up so dogs don't go in and eat the "chocolate kitty cookies"
> .


 Thanks for that mental pic Tricky..........


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Anytime  :laugh:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

She is finally spending some of her time away from behind the couch. I cant believe it's taken her this long.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Some take longer then others….my second kitty took a while to come out from the bedroom and spend time in the TV room with us.
My latest kitty , Polly , didn't take long at all , she made herself at home almost immediately , lol… And thats with having 5 BCs and 1 Beagle sniffing and staring at them. Does your kitty like treats ? 
When she is out in the open , toss some treats to her and talk to her.
Might work , might not , kitties are from Mars , :ROFL:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

People don't realize how long it takes a cat to adjust and attach to you. They do though.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Cats are finicky and fussy and some are a bundle of nerves....I had two cats for 3 years that were scared of my husband (he is handicapped and walks a bit different with a cane)...he never so much as said boo to them in a scolding way but they would literally tear out of his way in a panic when he would come anywhere near them. I finally gave them up because of the chaos......and it made my DH feel awful  
Hope she comes around!


----------



## Riverside Fainters (Feb 6, 2013)

There is actually a litter box called the clever cat I do believe. Basically a tote with a ld that has a hole in it! Works awesome, expensive, but a good buy! I bought one for my kitty.


----------



## ariella42 (May 22, 2014)

I have one cat who I adopted at 8 weeks old in Korea who sounds like Stephanie's cats. His mother was feral, but he was born in a home who rescued her when she was pregnant. It took weeks for him to get used to me, but once he did, he completely bonded with me. Unfortunately, I'm the only one he has bonded with. After 3 years, he will occasionally sit on the same couch as my husband and even allows the odd pet from him, but he runs in terror if my husband so much as gets up from his seat. If we have company over, we don't expect to see him for at least a few hours after everyone leaves. He's a very sweet cat and he doesn't cause trouble (other than flying out of the room at great speeds), but I do wish he'd get over his unfounded terror of the world. 

BUT, I had another cat who was also a 'fraidy cat who eventually turned into a very loving cat towards the whole family. I brought him back to my parents' house during a year off from college. He still wasn't an in-your-face "I want attention" cat and he didn't like strangers, but he really did adjust well to living with new people. My parents liked him so much they kept him when I went back to college. 

Every cat is different, so give her time. Hopefully she'll come around and adjust to her new home.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Glad to hear that the cat is getting better. I have to tell you about one of out cats. We got 4 cats for the cat oh maybe 12 years ago. They all disappeared slowly DD went out to the barn one day and she hear the last cat cry a horrible cry, it was on a Saturday evening of course. She brought he in and her head had been crushed by I would guess another animal. We took her to the after hours vet. OH MAN. They wanted to keep her over night and watch her and it was going to cost us at least $850.00 and more if they needed to give her more then they thought. I told them no I would take the cat home. They were so mad and wrote me a nasty letter and told me they had a employs that would take the cat and take care of her vet bill. OH I sure would of paid what she would of and that would of been just for the meds that is all as an employee. I took her home got her a nice bed by me and I gave her Nutri Drench. She was still alive in the morning and doing great. 

Long story short I still have that cat and she only likes my daughter, and she has been gone since 2009, so she only stays in her room. In the last couple months or so she has wanted outside and she screams like she is in heat if you don't let her out, before that she would not go outside for anything at all. I let her out every morning unless it is a storm like we are having now. Every now and then she will come out of the room and walk around the house. She was in the living room and I about fell over. 

She was only about 5 -6 months old when all this started. So Nancy your cat is doing great coming out already. BUT I am about SICK of the cat box, and I am allergic to cats like no other.


----------

